# Human to Dog Contagious (sp?)



## ajcheknav (Feb 12, 2012)

So for the past week I've been battling acute bronchitis/upper respiratory infection. My tenth month old shiba inu sleeps in her kennel not 3 feet from the edge of my bed. Can human illnesses be contagious to dogs?

The reason I ask is because she had a accident in her kennel while I was away for work, the last time she pooed in her kennel was when she was 9 weeks when I brought her home for the first time. It didn't look abnormal or strange colors, just loose and a bit mucusy. This morning when I took her out she was shooting out streams/loose chunks of stool, and it was real mucusy.

Other than that she seems fine, her spitfire personality is still very present, shes eating and drinking normally, shes not regurgitating anything, not coughing/hacking. 

I switched her food from purina proplan chicken>rice to purina proplan lamb>rice... shes been on the new lamb for about a month and her stool is loose because of it, but not diarrhea like this morning.

Should this be a big enough concern to see her vet?


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think your dog can catch your bronchitis. Long term loose stool and diarrhea is cause for concern though. May want to take in a stool sample to the vet to check for parasites.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

There are a few diseases that can transfer from animals to humans, they're called zoonotic diseases, like cat scratch fever or rabies; but colds and bronchitis are not transferable from you to you're pet or vice versa. Did she eat anything that could upset her belly? Mine gets diarrhea when she eats cat poop, lovely I know.

If it continues you can give her pepto bismal, the pink stuff. The dosage is a ml per pound of the liquid but after fighting to get it down my pups I switched to the pills. They're 25 mg so go from there. It can turn the poo really dark just like in people so don't freak out if that happens. 

I look at diarrhea in dogs like I do in people, sometimes you just get a bellyache. Do you run to the doctor every time you get diarrhea? Just be really careful about letting her get dehydrated if it continues.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice post, Amos!

No, your dog did not catch your bronchitis. Diarrhea has many causes...parasites, eating something spoiled, switching food too fast, etc. If it continues, see a vet.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

After you check with the Vet to make sure it is nothing, you can give a tablespoon of plain, pureed, canned pumpkin (No other ingredients like spice or sugar) with every meal, and general diarrhea will begin to get better in about 3 days.


----------

